# Question for Those Kidding Without a Barn Cam



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

For the past couple weeks I have been trying to find the perfect video camera for our barn for kidding season. I am having no luck. Either it's took expensive, or has a temperature alarm that can't be turned off, or it doesn't have a wide enough angle lens, the list goes on. It's been a shopping nightmare. So there's got to be some of you out there that don't have a barn cam for kidding season, right? So what do you do so that you don't miss your goat kidding so that you can be there if there's a problem?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MellonFriend said:


> For the past couple weeks I have been trying to find the perfect video camera for our barn for kidding season. I am having no luck. Either it's took expensive, or has a temperature alarm that can't be turned off, or it doesn't have a wide enough angle lens, the list goes on. It's been a shopping nightmare. So there's got to be some of you out there that don't have a barn cam for kidding season, right? So what do you do so that you don't miss your goat kidding so that you can be there if there's a problem?


I use to just make a million trips to the barn and never left the house. I never missed one but my girls all kidded in the day time. The camera made life a million times easier I can watch from the comfort of my bed or from town ( Ive caught several starting & rushed home) . I've got the yi dome camera it rotates so I can see a good bit & the yi home pretty cheap no temp alarm and it works even at -30. the only thing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We never had cams. When kidding season hits we check goats daily for pending signs. If anyone looks or acts close..we check more often. Once they are serious about having the kids I stay with them.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

When Drom kidded the first time we didn't have a camera set up and didn't know her actual due date, just an estimate. It was rough! I have to be honest. For the two weeks before her approximate date we checked every two hours, then as she started getting closer every hour...my daughter and I took shifts then we took every other hour. 
Here's the link to it.
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/andromeda-is-getting-close.201939/
Finally, I bought these: and life's been good ever since, you will need an old tv or monitor to view it though. They were only $150
https://www.amazon.com/SMONET-Wirel...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Go out in the night at least once during the night.

When it is getting closer to their kidding date, within the week of, try to go out every couple of hours.
Watch them for a while, when out there, enough to see how they are acting. 

Sometimes we can’t always catch the kidding.
I have missed a few already on the ground, it went well thank goodness with most.
Only had one get too cold and had to bring into the house to warm up.

I did finally buy a webcam and it is so worth every penny. 
As it was so exhausting going out so often.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

happybleats said:


> We never had cams. When kidding season hits we check goats daily for pending signs. If anyone looks or acts close..we check more often. Once they are serious about having the kids I stay with them.


I've only been through 1 kidding season so far, but that's what I did. If I felt they were close to kidding, I would check multiple times a day, and get up a few times at night to go take a look.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm thinking about this year just trying it without a camera. I have my mom and older sister who could help check on them in rounds overnight. I think that I will probably not get a lot of sleep overnight anyway when I know they are close even if I have a camera. And I can always employ some of my family in the day time as watchers and take naps in the daytime.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I check their ligaments every morning and evening. When their ligaments get really loose, my little sister and I take turns checking them every 2 hours day and night. I have only missed 5 out of 34 kiddings.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That sounds like a pretty good track record. (thumbup)


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

My sister and I are planning on sleeping in the barn for a few nights in a hammock so we don’t miss a thing! We will take turns sleeping and watching our pregnant doe, Venus. During the day, we are just going to use baby monitors. (P.S. Our first time kidding)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MissMiniNubian said:


> My sister and I are planning on sleeping in the barn for a few nights in a hammock so we don't miss a thing! We will take turns sleeping and watching our pregnant doe, Venus. During the day, we are just going to use baby monitors. (P.S. Our first time kidding)


How exciting! I can't wait for pictures of Venus's kid(s)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MissMiniNubian said:


> My sister and I are planning on sleeping in the barn for a few nights in a hammock so we don't miss a thing! We will take turns sleeping and watching our pregnant doe, Venus. During the day, we are just going to use baby monitors. (P.S. Our first time kidding)


That sounds fun. I do have a tent that we could maybe use, but I have never slept outside the comfort of a house so that might just be a recipe for poor sleep.

How soon is your doe going to kid?


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> That sounds fun. I do have a tent that we could maybe use, but I have never slept outside the comfort of a house so that might just be a recipe for poor sleep.
> 
> How soon is your doe going to kid?


Thanks for asking! Less than 3 weeks away. (Around Valentine's Day)


----------



## Carmen in NC (Nov 16, 2019)

since I am a dog bredder and I had cameras all over my dog building, installing cameras in the goat pens was a normal thing..LOL and husband is an electrician so I also have electric outlets everywhere.. i got a baby monitor at a second hand store that works great,my goat areas are across the driveway so it works great..


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a good baby monitor with camera that might work? We don’t have wifi out here and the barn is about 300 feet away or so. Is there a monitor that would reach that far?


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

I w


MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Can anyone recommend a good baby monitor with camera that might work? We don't have wifi out here and the barn is about 300 feet away or so. Is there a monitor that would reach that far?


I would recommend checking out Amazon.com, they usually have a big selection and reasonable prices.


----------



## Carmen in NC (Nov 16, 2019)

I use the summer brand baby monitor, you can add up to 4 different cameras, i am not sure how far it goes my cameras are about 200 feet from my bedroom where the monitor is.. I got the monitor and 2 cameras at my local thrift store and then i went to ebay and got 2 more cameras for 15 dollars, it all cost me 30.00 and it works great..


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MissMiniNubian said:


> Thanks for asking! Less than 3 weeks away. (Around Valentine's Day)


Good luck to you and your doe! :kid::kid2::kid3:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Can anyone recommend a good baby monitor with camera that might work? We don't have wifi out here and the barn is about 300 feet away or so. Is there a monitor that would reach that far?


I have a security camera set up that has its own WiFi built in and it easily covers 300 plus feet. It's also closed so no one can look without a password I set. It works great. It's a smonet brand. I got it on amazon.
It's plug and play, it took about 30 minutes to set up and get all four cameras positioned correctly. I've had it for two years and I'm adding four more cameras this week.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Good luck to you and your doe! :kid::kid2::kid3:


Thank you so much!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

MellonFriend said:


> That sounds fun. I do have a tent that we could maybe use, but I have never slept outside the comfort of a house so that might just be a recipe for poor sleep.


You have literally never slept outside of a house before? You must do it even if just for fun this summer. I am kinda wondering why your education was stunted. Learn to be just a bit primal. It will teach you a lot.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

goathiker said:


> You have literally never slept outside of a house before? You must do it even if just for fun this summer. I am kinda wondering why your education was stunted. Learn to be just a bit primal. It will teach you a lot.


Nope never slept outside. Just never have. We talked about going camping a couple times when I was little, but it just never happened. I was homeschooled though, so my education wasn't really "stunted".


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Homeschooling is awesome!!:coolmoves:


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Nope never slept outside. Just never have. We talked about going camping a couple times when I was little, but it just never happened. I was homeschooled though, so my education wasn't really "stunted".


My cousin, mom, and I slept in the barn, on top of some hay bales, while we waited for my mare to foal. It was such a fun memory! My goats both kidded in the day/evening last year, but if I thought one was really close and might need some help, I'd be out there, sleeping in the barn again!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, there's education and then there's education. There's more than 2 sides to every coin. 
IMO nobody should be without benefit of some wilderness training. Especially now. Can I please please ask you to at least look into the idea even if just to pass the knowledge to your younger family members?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

goathiker said:


> Well, there's education and then there's education. There's more than 2 sides to every coin.
> IMO nobody should be without benefit of some wilderness training. Especially now. Can I please please ask you to at least look into the idea even if just to pass the knowledge to your younger family members?


Just don't start out by camping in a swamp, in late fall, after terrific rainfall. Or on top of a mountain, in snow and rain, in early spring.
Or do, and you'll learn a lot.
P.S. I still love camping! I just need to choose my weather a bit better.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

goathiker said:


> Well, there's education and then there's education. There's more than 2 sides to every coin.
> IMO nobody should be without benefit of some wilderness training. Especially now. Can I please please ask you to at least look into the idea even if just to pass the knowledge to your younger family members?


It's not like we're not interested in wilderness survival, but we just never have had the opportunity to try it out.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Don't worry, you're fine. I am a trained archaeologist and have lived outside for 3 months at a shot (and we live an extremely primitive lifestyle in general) and I still wouldn't shame anybody for not having had the inclination, ability or opportunity to learn to rough it. Everyone has had different experiences in life and that's okay. I think it was really quite rude for someone to say you were in any way "stunted" simply for having a different upbringing.

I was about to recommend a Ring stick-up cam as an affordable barn cam, but then I saw that you don't have Wi-Fi! Darn. That is a pickle.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

We have had two kiddings so far, both without cameras. We are low tech here, out in the sticks, when it comes to internet and wi-fi, so we never considered it. (Using data is the only way to have TGS).
The first time I went by the book that said “long string of amber mucus means she will kid within 12 hours”. When I saw ecxactly that, it was 6 pm. I set up a reclining lawn chair in the barn, with blankets, thermos of tea, a novel (ha! Never read a word of it), snacks, the WHOLE kidding kit, a clock, notebook, and hung out with my doe. By then she was in pre labour. She seemed to appreciate my company, and by 4 am the first kid was born. It was the month of May and still cold enough for me to be shivering, so I recommend wearing all your winter gear if you do set up camp in the kidding barn in March.
My second doe’s kidding went similar, but faster, and was done by 2 am.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

wheel-bear-o said:


> Don't worry, you're fine. I am a trained archaeologist and have lived outside for 3 months at a shot (and we live an extremely primitive lifestyle in general) and I still wouldn't shame anybody for not having had the inclination, ability or opportunity to learn to rough it. Everyone has had different experiences in life and that's okay. I think it was really quite rude for someone to say you were in any way "stunted" simply for having a different upbringing.
> 
> I was about to recommend a Ring stick-up cam as an affordable barn cam, but then I saw that you don't have Wi-Fi! Darn. That is a pickle.


Thanks @wheel-bear-o, I appreciate your view point. (highfive)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> We have had two kiddings so far, both without cameras. We are low tech here, out in the sticks, when it comes to internet and wi-fi, so we never considered it. (Using data is the only way to have TGS).
> The first time I went by the book that said "long string of amber mucus means she will kid within 12 hours". When I saw ecxactly that, it was 6 pm. I set up a reclining lawn chair in the barn, with blankets, thermos of tea, a novel (ha! Never read a word of it), snacks, the WHOLE kidding kit, a clock, notebook, and hung out with my doe. By then she was in pre labour. She seemed to appreciate my company, and by 4 am the first kid was born. It was the month of May and still cold enough for me to be shivering, so I recommend wearing all your winter gear if you do set up camp in the kidding barn in March.
> My second doe's kidding went similar, but faster, and was done by 2 am.


This could totally be me.  (novel part included) I've decided that until I've had the experience of kidding without a barn cam, I'm not going to get one. I think that it's going to be impossible to sleep when I know they are close anyway and I've got plenty of people in my household to rotate on kid watch when I get too tired to be of any use.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> This could totally be me.  (novel part included) I've decided that until I've had the experience of kidding without a barn cam, I'm not going to get one. I think that it's going to be impossible to sleep when I know they are close anyway and I've got plenty of people in my household to rotate on kid watch when I get too tired to be of any use.


I think that is a good choice!
And they didn't have barn cams in Little House on the prairie, either.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Trust me, if you spend a few days in the barn you will sleep. Nothing I've tried worked, so I have a cot, my baby kit of course, battery operated work lights, a heated coat (Milwaukee) , ipllows a quilt and just time....... the summer brand of cameras didn't work for me at all, so, out of options here, I can't even stream at my house.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't use a hammock, unless you are used to sleeping on them! They are fine for a summer nap, not for a real sleep. Use cots, much better! Happy kidding! (Don't be surprised if you run up to the house to eat or use bathroom and come back to babies- does do that on purpose!) :nod:


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

I just told my husband this was going to be me. Sleeping in the barn all night waiting for babies. Our barn is 300ish feet from our house, so finding a camera setup that would definitely work has been a challenge.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You can get a booster. It has to be "line of sight" from the barn camera and the house. So, barn camera, signal booster, house. Amazon used to sell them- I would guess they still do. Look at security cameras.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

The smonet brand security cameras have their own built in WiFi and easily reach 300+ feet. I have them and love them. You can get them on Amazon for about $150.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> The smonet brand security cameras have their own built in WiFi and easily reach 300+ feet. I have them and love them. You can get them on Amazon for about $150.


I'm going to have to see how far our barn is and check them out. I'd love to have a camera system but no WiFi at the barn. Maybe the signal booster would work!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

These cameras have their own WiFi built in so it will work


----------



## Noisy Bottle Babies (Oct 7, 2019)

When kidding season hits the barns my room lol I’ll stay with a doe when she’s getting close to her due date and sleep next to her pen monitoring her


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

When our girls are close to kidding, we take a TV out to the barn (hubs can't go very long w/o it...LOL) and "settle in". Last spring, each doe started discharging early in the day and waited until the middle of the night before popping out the babies...Doe's Code of Honor...wait until the humans are exhausted THEN think about pushing a little bit...LOL.

After last year (it was COLD), we have talked about getting a barn cam. So glad to hear what everyone else is using to monitor their "barn crew" with.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

We ended up getting the Smonet system, thanks @GoofyGoat ! It is barely reaching with our distance so the cameras sometimes go in and out, but the picture is excellent. We're going to get a WiFi booster. We have 2 due to kid tomorrow and Friday so they get to be our camera guinea pigs.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Coffee&Chickens said:


> I just told my husband this was going to be me. Sleeping in the barn all night waiting for babies. Our barn is 300ish feet from our house, so finding a camera setup that would definitely work has been a challenge.


If you have electricity in your barn, there are a multitude of video baby monitors that will reach 300 feet. The maximum on the longest range ones is 1000 feet. No wifi needed if you just want to check from the house/at night.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@NDinKY Awesome! To get the picture to four frames Picture right click and a pop up will let you select how many frames is shown. You can also click on the picture and on the bottom you'll see a magnifying glass click that and you can zoom on that picture frame to see better. Left click to get back to four frame.
Their email customer service is excellent If you get a hold of them they might send you the booster for free.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

I’ll try contacting them about a booster for the system, I love being able to see them. Both does kidded yesterday so now I can watch them with their kids!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

The 1000 feet baby monitors that are supposed to work are now in my cupboard. I've been in the barn on a cot in 0 degrees and will probably do it again. I rely on my cot, a heated Milwaukee coat, hand and feet warmers...... not really fun..... but I don't go all year planning breedings, etc. to have dead kids in the cold.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

NDinKY said:


> I'll try contacting them about a booster for the system, I love being able to see them. Both does kidded yesterday so now I can watch them with their kids!


Aw, congratulations on the kids


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> These cameras have their own WiFi built in so it will work


This is what I want to do. We have electricity in our milk barn which is almost 200ft from the house. But then the shelter and that is a bit farther. So I have questions.

Can you watch them from anywhere? Like with an app on your phone? Say I'm out and about and I want to see what is going on?

How many cameras did you hook up?

Do they have motion sensors? (not for the animals but other places I want to put them)

Do they record or are they "always-on"?

I check ligaments 2-3 times during the day. Depending on what they do at night tells me if I should bother. I have had them be in pre-labor early in the day only to kid at 9pm. I can't sit out there all those hours. So I prefer to have cameras to see specific points. In December it was too cold. We don't have a barn and have kidding pens and a shelter, I was getting quite cold, even here in TX and had to go in a few times. I had one doe that I questioned for two days...she ended up having them 30 minutes before I came out to feed in the morning. Thankfully only high 30s to 40s so I quickly dried babies.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> This is what I want to do. We have electricity in our milk barn which is almost 200ft from the house. But then the shelter and that is a bit farther. So I have questions.
> 
> Can you watch them from anywhere? Like with an app on your phone? Say I'm out and about and I want to see what is going on?
> 
> ...


You might need a booster but they're about $20 or sometimes Smonet will send you one Free if you contact customer service And tell them you're having trouble. I've had great luck with their customer service.
Yes, there's an app but I don't know much about it because I don't use it.
I bought a 4 camera system but recently got 4 more.. I bought a second complete system because it was cheaper than buying 4 separate cameras (the second one I bought had no memory so I saved $that way)
Yes, you can set it up with motion sensors, but again mine is only kidding cameras, and outside barn cameras. So I leave mine in continuous record and so the recording just overwrites itself. You can set it up different. I have 1TB of memory and it lasts about a week and a half before overwrites.
Hope that helped a little.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> You might need a booster but they're about $20 or sometimes Smonet will send you one Free if you contact customer service And tell them you're having trouble. I've had great luck with their customer service.
> Yes, there's an app but I don't know much about it because I don't use it.
> I bought a 4 camera system but recently got 4 more.. I bought a second complete system because it was cheaper than buying 4 separate cameras (the second one I bought had no memory so I saved $that way)
> Yes, you can set it up with motion sensors, but again mine is only kidding cameras, and outside barn cameras. So I leave mine in continuous record and so the recording just overwrites itself. You can set it up different. I have 1TB of memory and it lasts about a week and a half before overwrites.
> Hope that helped a little.


Thank you! Very helpful!


----------

